# Hilfe bei Bannererstellung...



## BigBruder (4. August 2004)

Guten abend zusammen,
ein paar leute aus meiner klasse und ich spielen nun schon ein wenig insel-monarchie und sind in einer allianz. nun hat einer ne homepage gemacht und ich hab mich mal darin versucht, ein banner dafür zu erstellen. jedoch bin ich nicht so kreativ und hab auch nicht so viel erfahrung mit photoshop. kann mir vielleicht jemand dabei helfen ich hab mal mein "kunstwerk" angehängt. bitte nicht lachen, ist mein erster versuch. wie wir heißen steht ja schon dabei.  also, bitte, bitte helft mir,

danke,
BigBruder


HIER DIE DATEI


----------



## Consti (5. August 2004)

Naja, was mir ein wenig fehlt, ist, das es mehr oder weniger ein "durcheinander" ist.
Du solltest dich vllt auf weniger Effekte beschränken und nicht alles so gaanz bunt machen, sondern 3-4 Farben wählen (schau einmal nach oben, das Tutorials.de Logo ist auch nicht besonders bund) und die dann öfter benutzen.
Bitte das nächste mal die Schrift rastern, weil wir die Schrift ja nicht haben!

Ich spiel noch mal ein wenig dran herum!

/edit:
Schaff ich nun wohl doch nich mehr! Fahren morgen in Urlaub - da hab ich dann kein PC!
Sry!


----------



## BigBruder (5. August 2004)

danke erstmal,
aber die schrift ist mir nicht so wichtig... falls euch was gutes einfällt könnt ihr das ruhig benutzen. ich werd auch noch ein wenig probieren, aber leider muss ich nun zur arbeit. dort hab ich leider kein photoshop. also wäre nett, wenn mir vielleicht einer das machen könnte..

danke,

BigBruder


----------



## gromorth (23. August 2004)

überladen. ganz meiner meinung... ich würde mich vielleicht nur auf  das linke logo konzentrieren... das sieht doch schon einmal ganz gut. aus. ansonsten vielleicht die homepage grösstenteils mit weißen hintergrund aufbauen... das passt dann ganz gut mit dem rot in dem logo...

die schrift ist auch nicht so der knaller.... hm....

ö ja...


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. August 2004)

Kleine Frage verwendet ihr dieses Mamut schon als Logo oder kann ich da ein anderes verwenden ?

Ach und hast du den Hintergrund auch in der Größe, dass er das ganze Banner füllt?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (23. August 2004)

So mein Versuch


----------

